# Recommend 85mm f/1.2 for the Rebel XS?



## kanadeve (Apr 28, 2011)

I've owned my Canon Rebel XS for  around two years. I'd say I'm pretty darn "camera-smart" and I know how  to take pictures that look like they're 'professional' or taken with  'super expensive equipment,' if you will..whatever..despite my "cheap"  camera. Haha. I've studied up on the 85mm f/1.2 (the really expensive  one for reference) and I've gawked at it's beauty and capabilities. I  found a trusty camera gear rental site where I can rent her for a  reasonable price. BUT!! I don't want to spend a couple hundred dollars  on a lens that may not work as I imagine with my camera. I've read  plenty of excellent reviews with this lens used on higher-end Canon  bodies but none on my particular kind. WHAT DO I DO? Does anyone NOT  recommend me renting this lens for my camera? I planned on taking it on  vacation soon, and I'm just trying to study more before I make a  purchase. THANK YOU


----------



## usayit (Apr 28, 2011)

Renting this lens prior to purchase is a good idea.  Its a speciality lens and 90% of the time, you probably just as good or better with the 85mm f/1.8.  Heck, you can purchase the 50mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.8 and the 135 f/2L for a similar price.   I used to shoot with any combination of the 24L, 50 f/1.4, 85mm and 135L...

Also consider camera crop.... of the XS.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 28, 2011)

If you're looking into purchasing it, renting it first is a great idea.  It will work on your rebel without a problem.

Are you intending to buy one?   Cause if you're just spending a couple hundred to rent it and then leave it at that, I would buy the 85mm 1.8 with that money instead.


----------



## subscuck (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd skip it. If you want to rent an 85mm, go with the 1.8. It's often referred to as "L" like for good reason. Hell, for another hundred or so you could buy the thing and have it anytime you want. I'm a little curious as to why you want to bring an 85 along. I own the 1.8, but I've never used it on vacation. I guess if you're going to do portrait type shots, it could be useful, but I'd probably look into renting something along the lines of a 24-70 2.8 L.


----------



## jritz (Apr 29, 2011)

Also remember that you will have a lot of balance issues.  This lens is a huge chunk of glass and the xs really isn't known for its robustness.  If you really are set on this lens, you should consider a battery grip to help more evenly distribute the weight.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ken actually got this one pretty right Canon 85mm f/1.2 L II.  I own both the 1.2 & the 1.8.  The 85mm f1.2 is a specialty lens that is great for portraits and studio work.  Most of the time when I am using an 85mm outside of the studio I grab the 1.8.


----------

